# Round Ligament Pains-How early on?



## LSutterfield

I am a few days shy of being classified as second trimester, but I wanted to ask this question the ones already here. How early on can you get round ligament pains and what do they feel like to those that have experienced them?


----------



## mrsine

I've had some and I:m 13 weeks, they've been on and off, just feels like when you exercise for the first time in a long time and your muscles ache.


----------



## magnolius

Mine started around 16 weeks. It feels like my lower abs are being ripped - mostly on the left.


----------



## lala222

oh my gosh, I was just about to start a thread on this because I didn't know what was going on, but I am highly guessing it was round ligament pain! yesterday morning and the night before I experienced a weird feeling down in my pelvis around my tummy down there a new feeling ive never had, a dull ache and random stabbing pains in right and left sides! Im assuming these are def round ligament pain. so i have just begun to feel them.


----------



## rainbowskin

mrsine said:


> I've had some and I:m 13 weeks, *they've been on and off, just feels like when you exercise for the first time in a long time and your muscles ache*.

This. I've had them since about 6 weeks. I think they can start as soon as you become pregnant, it's your uterus growing and stretching.


----------



## LSutterfield

lala222 said:



> oh my gosh, I was just about to start a thread on this because I didn't know what was going on, but I am highly guessing it was round ligament pain! yesterday morning and the night before I experienced a weird feeling down in my pelvis around my tummy down there a new feeling ive never had, a dull ache and random stabbing pains in right and left sides! Im assuming these are def round ligament pain. so i have just begun to feel them.

My pains are also sharp stabbing like pains in my left side close to my ovary area. Someone had told me that it was too early to have these but I really think this is what I experienced.


----------



## lala222

LSutterfield- yeah, sounds like round ligament to me!!!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Hi Ive had them from early on to. for me they vary sometimes like a bad stitch on your side, sometimes sharp pains, sometimes dull ache sometimes period type pains.

normally sharp or stitch like for me can feel really sore im noticing the further on you get x


----------



## MooCow11

I've had mine since I was pregnant I had about 2weeks break from them around 9-11 weeks but then they came back :) I had them worse in the past two weeks , got them everyday and quite often (atleast 1 an hour- hour and a half) they've eased a bit now I'm 16 weeks but still get them just not every hour LOL so don't panic as it probably is your bits and bobs stretching to accomodate bby :) I noticed some of my cramps got stronger slightly around 15 weeks :D everythings fine with me heard HB yesterday , I worry when I don't get them :lol:


----------



## seaweed eater

I started feeling them around 11-12 weeks and get them a lot now. Mostly on the sides but occasionally right down the middle as well. I get a sharp one maybe every other time I get up from a seated position...have had to train myself to get up slowly like an old lady :lol: and maybe one in four times I sneeze!


----------



## x Helen x

I've had them for a couple of weeks now. I get a stitch like feeling in my side, and also sharp pains when I sneeze sometimes. I also had REALLY sore upper abs for a whole day, to the point where I could barely move they were aching so bad (felt like I had done 1000 sit ups!).


----------



## Starstryder

I felt a couple early on (8ish weeks) and then they stopped for a while and this week they came in full force. I am chunky and stomach muscles were pretty relaxed though, so I am guessing that now more space is required and that is why they hurt.


----------



## MooCow11

x Helen x said:


> I've had them for a couple of weeks now. I get a stitch like feeling in my side, and also sharp pains when I sneeze sometimes. I also had REALLY sore upper abs for a whole day, to the point where I could barely move they were aching so bad (felt like I had done 1000 sit ups!).


I get those sharp pains when I sneeze too .. Some times it hurts big time!


----------



## Sunshine12

I didnt get them till about 19 weeks and they stopped me in my tracks when I got them. Really sore stabbing pains that sometimes make you feel like your stomach has ripped is the way I would describe it. x


----------



## ace28

I've also had them from really early on (about 6 weeks). Sharp pains when I move or sometimes even when I don't, but they don't last very long. I talked with my OB about it and she said it was perfectly normal and that it did sound like RLP. It's eased off in the past few weeks though I did have all day dull cramps yesterday.

no worries!

PS- isn't it nice to almost be 2nd tri??? ;)


----------



## aegle

I've also had them since week 4 or so. For me, they're achey and get worse with movement like walking or standing. They got really bad from weeks 9-11 and went away suddenly. Now they're starting up again a bit. 

My Dr said to take tylenol and rest... that's about all I could do. If I walked for more than 1/2 hr it was debilitating at times... but it does get better. :)

And welcome to 2nd Tri!


----------



## naads03

ive really only felt it twice.. once at 9 weeks and once at 13 weeks. it was really mild at 9 weeks but at 13 weeks i was getting up from the couch and it felt like a sharp pain running from my inner pelvic area up to my tummy slantways. it was really painful for about 15secs but i just laid there to rest it off. I had no idea what it was and it worried the heck outta me until i googled it. HTH


----------



## Jbee_

LSutterfield said:


> lala222 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh, I was just about to start a thread on this because I didn't know what was going on, but I am highly guessing it was round ligament pain! yesterday morning and the night before I experienced a weird feeling down in my pelvis around my tummy down there a new feeling ive never had, a dull ache and random stabbing pains in right and left sides! Im assuming these are def round ligament pain. so i have just begun to feel them.
> 
> My pains are also sharp stabbing like pains in my left side close to my ovary area. Someone had told me that it was too early to have these but I really think this is what I experienced.Click to expand...

I've felt this too!! But I've been kind of cramping too. I'm 24 weeks. Has anyone else experienced menstrual-like cramping? It's dull too and sometimes it goes around back, I'm worried cause they feel like period cramps


----------



## seaweed eater

Jbee_ said:


> I've felt this too!! But I've been kind of cramping too. I'm 24 weeks. Has anyone else experienced menstrual-like cramping? It's dull too and sometimes it goes around back, I'm worried cause they feel like period cramps

I've had some of this. I think it's different from the ligament pain though. Duller and less localized. I haven't had any bleeding (knock on wood) and baby was ok as of 2 days ago, and the pain hasn't been that bad, so I've been assuming it's just my uterus growing... :shrug:


----------



## Jbee_

That's what I'm thinking, maybe a growth spurt? I'm calling my doc if I'm feeling this way in a week though, or if its worse


----------



## Sciencegal

So glad you posted this! I am only 4 wks and have sharp pains (primarily at night) when I roll over too quickly or cough. Only lasts a few seconds. Sounds like rlp, but I thought it was too early. Glad to see others experienced early on, as all. But sorry for your pain! I am on my third pregnancy, so maybe my body is quickly getting back into position. :blush:


----------

